# System fan fail



## desmond5986

Every time when i reboot my computer, an error show that : system fan has failed, service PC to prevent damage to the system. Press < F2 > to continue.

After i pressed the F2 button, the system will boot into the operating system and it works fine.  May i know what problem? how can i fix it.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## jonnyp11

try just unplugging the fans from the board then replugging them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Does the fan spin when the system is powered on? If not you'll want to replace it.


----------



## jonnyp11

^^Good point


----------



## desmond5986

Thanks for all of your help, i have already unplugged the fan which is on top of the processor and plugged it back, the fan is spinning but the error still occurred.  Any more suggestion ?

Thanks.


----------



## FuryRosewood

all i can suggest is use hw monitor to check if temps seem ok, then go into the bios and disable the alarm, or possibly change the way the fan is controlled, my akasa fan suddenly decided it didnt like automatic hardware control, so i turned it on PWM and it was fine after that. spun up easily and reliably.


----------



## desmond5986

Thanks, FuryRosewood, may i know what is the normal reading for the temperature ? which item should i check ?


----------



## FuryRosewood

im not sure, varies with your cpu, do you have the specs to the machine your testing?


----------



## desmond5986

The specification of my computer is as follow:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...foCategory&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3709139

Thanks for help.


----------



## Okedokey

I will almost guarantee that the offending fan header simply has no fan connected at all.  Check the bios and disable that fan.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

If you cannot disable the fan warning in BIOS you can attempt to reset the BIOS to default settings.


----------



## matt9329

What this could be is that a capacitor has blown on your motherboard which is a major problem. These can sometimes be visible and sometimes not. You might wanna check and see if you see anything. If not, then you may just need ot replace your CPU fan. If it goes a while without any problem and the message is just annoying, then you can just turn it off in the BIOS.


----------



## Okedokey

matt9329 said:


> What this could be is that a capacitor has blown on your motherboard which is a major problem. These can sometimes be visible and sometimes not. You might wanna check and see if you see anything. If not, then you may just need ot replace your CPU fan. If it goes a while without any problem and the message is just annoying, then you can just turn it off in the BIOS.



I very much doubt a capacitor 'blown' would only result in this warning.  This is simply a situation where you are setting the bios to warn when low rpm and the fan is not there.


----------



## desmond5986

Thanks for your help, bigfella, how can i disable the fan? i couldn't see any option in the bios in order to disable the fan.  I will try to replace a cpu fan too.

Thanks.


----------



## matt9329

> I very much doubt a capacitor 'blown' would only result in this warning. This is simply a situation where you are setting the bios to warn when low rpm and the fan is not there.



Actually this is a very likely possibility. I have encountered this problem more times than I can count. And It is a big deal, but may seem like a harmless message. You will get a message in some way, shape, or form of "CPU fan failure" "System fan has failed" etc. and this can be caused, which i've seen everytime, by a blown capacitor on the motherboard. I'm just saying to be careful and check everything out to make sure so you don;t end up having to spend another few hundred dollars. I could be wrong though, it could very well may be just a harmless message that can be turned off in the BIOS. Just keep close tabs on it. Oh another thing that could cause this is just that the heat sensor could have some kind of glitch in it or something? 

It could be a number of things. It just might take a little time to check all of them and find out the cause. Let me know how things pan out.


----------



## Okedokey

As I said, i bet this is simply a fan that isnt plugged in.  Capacitors failing, usually result in non-post.  I am not convinced at all.


----------



## matt9329

desmond5986 said:


> Thanks for your help, bigfella, how can i disable the fan? i couldn't see any option in the bios in order to disable the fan.  I will try to replace a cpu fan too.
> 
> Thanks.



There should be an option in the bios about turning off monitoring fans or something like that?


----------



## matt9329

bigfellla said:


> As I said, i bet this is simply a fan that isnt plugged in.  Capacitors failing, usually result in non-post.  I am not convinced at all.



This could just be on some models of Dell computers because i'v had so many Dell's have this error and it turned out being capacitor(s) blown (and would still post). And would give this error about the cpu fan, but there would be no cpu fan attached.


----------



## WintDist0rt

*me to!!!!!!!!!*

same problem as well! i used compressed air and shot it heavily into my fan, all the dust came flying out and it turned out the fan was really really caked with dust thus preventing my fan from spinning well, i thought using compressed air was useless since i read on other boards that my motherboard (asus a8n-sli deluxe) the older versions of the board model had a fan defect witch is what i thought the problem was, still the warning might come back for me and i might have to replace the fan but try the compressed air! it could be caked with dust making it not work!

btw if any of you know, were can i get a replacement fan that will fit an asus a8n-sli deluxe motherboard, the board is not under warranty under asus as for i bought it used so i cannot call for a replacement, its a unique fan with two black pins holding it down and is placed diagonally on the board if you can provide a link or something to were i can buy one that fits this board please let me know! thanks.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

This heatsink and fan will fit an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe Socket 939 motherboard:

Rosewill RCX-Z80-AL 80 millimeter Sleeve Processor Cooler - $10
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200042

You could also use it on a Socket AM3+ motherboard and processor in the future if you desire to do so.

Edit:  I was just reading the reviews on this heatsink.  Someone used this on a 125 Watt Dual-Core Processor.  You will also want to buy some thermal paste if you don't have any.


----------



## WintDist0rt

2048Megabytes said:


> This heatsink and fan will fit an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe Socket 939 motherboard:
> 
> Rosewill RCX-Z80-AL 80 millimeter Sleeve Processor Cooler - $10
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200042
> 
> You could also use it on a Socket AM3+ motherboard and processor in the future if you desire to do so.
> 
> Edit:  I was just reading the reviews on this heatsink.  Someone used this on a 125 Watt Dual-Core Processor.  You will also want to buy some thermal paste if you don't have any.



is that a cpu fan and heatsink? im talking about the little chipfan on the motherboard, my cpu fan works fine its my chip fan witch is causing problems!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I have never seen a chipset fan before.  This is the first time I have seen one.  I would contact Asus customer service, give them your motherboard model and ask how much a replacement costs.


----------



## lion149

I have that board lying around somewhere, I’ll try to find it and see if it has a second fan beside the CPU fan. If I am not mistake it does not which leads me to believe it the case fan header that is giving the error?


----------



## WintDist0rt

2048Megabytes said:


> I have never seen a chipset fan before.  This is the first time I have seen one.  I would contact Asus customer service, give them your motherboard model and ask how much a replacement costs.



ya its a little fan on the motherboard, ive read in other forums that my sensor for my fan might of failed which is why the warning keeps popping up, as long as the fans running it should be fine


----------

